# I want to access my Linux box from the internet

## 56BelAir

I Want to set up SSh from the internet to my Home Linux box

I want to be able to ssh from the internet to my home Linux box. Also I want others to access my machine for file sharing. Set up is this

Linux Machine Linksys Router Comcast modem Internet.

ISP is Comcast

Broadband is cable

Connection is always on

Not sure on model of Linksys Router

IP address Comcast said they are providing

96.168.66.14 modem

76.146.243.111 phone

Whatismyipaddress.com reports this IP as well 24.9.171.206

----------

## Ahenobarbi

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/infrastructure/config-ssh.xml

Probably you get a new IP every day. If t's so you probably would like to use something like

http://www.no-ip.com/services/managed_dns/free_dynamic_dns.html

----------

## NathanZachary

Easiest solution is to get a static IP from your provider (if that is possible).  They may want to charge you for having a static IP, however, and if that is the case, there are other options (one of which being what Ahenobarbi suggested).

----------

## 56BelAir

Ahenobarbi, I did register for no-ip.com.

Nathan, I think a static IP address isn't an option.

Paul

----------

## 56BelAir

It is installed. Next steps?

----------

## Simba7

I have my own domain (pridelands.us) and I run it through ZoneEdit.com. It's free and it keeps everything updated.

I have around 10 subdomains at the moment with them and haven't had any issues.

Just emerge ddclient and adjust the settings accordingly.

----------

## d2_racing

If you do that, I suggest that you have a decent iptables firewall and also you should change your ssh port 22 to somewhere else.

----------

## 56BelAir

Simba7,

Why do you recommend getting a domian? In my previous post I mentioned that I had registeredat  no-ip.com. So now I have firstlastname@no-ip.com

Is this also what you were suggesting?

Paul

Parker, CO

----------

## Simba7

It's just a bit nicer when you have your own domain..

Example.. I can have several subdomains on 1 domain.. But I run around 4 servers and a router (I have 5 IPs available).

----------

## d2_racing

Simba7 is right, if you have the money, you can do a lot with that setup.

----------

## 56BelAir

I need to re-configure my port forwarding. My Linksys router is asking for a port range and IP address of 192.168.1.x.

It also asks if me to check the tcp or udp.  Not sure if I want to forward port 22 or some other range. Please advise.

There is a UPnP forwarding option and a Port Tiggering option. Not sure if those are necessary. 

Paul

Parker, CO

----------

## 56BelAir

Thanks for all the help.

----------

## d2_racing

No problem  :Razz: 

----------

